# Good Temperature Push



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like theres a good push of 70 degree water about 30nm south right now.


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

That and the winds are forecast to be SE and S for the next week or longer. Won't be long.......


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Went out to the south east ledge today and jigging was a work out. That warm water has brought in bait and fish. Caught dolphin jigging, that was a first for me.


----------

